# Slimline Classics Automatic FC-306MC4S36



## nguyendneyugn (Apr 24, 2014)

I posted about this on Frederique Constant's forum. Does anyone know more about this watch? It looks great, but I'd like to get some more information and pictures (back, side).

I went to an authorized dealer and they said it's a new May 2014 watch but they won't have any for show/display for at least another 3 months.

I'll definitely be getting one from what I've seen, but so far it looks like what I'm searching for (minus the IV for 4, vs. IIII and a lack of a seconds hand).

Here's a link to the watch:

Frederique Constant - Geneve - Slimline Classics Automatic

Anyone?


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

All I know is what I have seen from the PR and pictures, but it does look to be another nice FC model. Hope it does not wear as big as some of their other stuff.....


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

nguyendneyugn said:


> I posted about this on Frederique Constant's forum. Does anyone know more about this watch? It looks great, but I'd like to get some more information and pictures (back, side).
> 
> I went to an authorized dealer and they said it's a new May 2014 watch but they won't have any for show/display for at least another 3 months.
> 
> ...


Is this it?

Men's Frederique Constant Slim Line Automatic Watch (FC-306MC4S36) - WATCH SHOP.com™


----------



## nguyendneyugn (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah, that's it. It's 39mm in diameter and about 7.7mm thick. I've been to two of their authorized dealers but I can't get very good answers from them - only that it is a May 2014 release model (which means it will take about 3 more months for them to get any in store to display). The woman said that it was meant to replace the Frederique Chopin watch, but made in a slim-line form factor.

I have one of their classics watches which wears great, but leaves quite a few things to be desired that I really like in this watch. The only other watch I can think of (besides a Breguet) would be the EPOS 3387, but that one is even harder to find.


----------



## nguyendneyugn (Apr 24, 2014)

Just one a seller offering them on amazon.

Amazon.com: Frederique Constant Geneve Slimline Classics FC-306MC4S36 Automatic Mens Watch Flat & light: Watches


----------



## nguyendneyugn (Apr 24, 2014)

I've been closely monitoring this watch and it looks like it was just introduced at Basel World 2014.

It looks like it shares the form-factor of some of the newer Breguet Classique watches: coin-reeded bezel edges, onion-style crown, slimmer hands, mini-screw back (not screwed-on).

Here are some new pictures I managed to scavenge for anyone still interested.

Frederique Constant Slim Line Automatic 39MM FC-306MC4S36


----------



## jamwires (Dec 16, 2012)

Wish this had central seconds!


----------



## londonflash (Apr 27, 2014)

I really do find a lot of their watches to be beautiful.


----------



## nguyendneyugn (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah, I think the two things that stop this watch from being a perfect-10 for me is the lack of a seconds hand and the "IV" roman numeral should be the traditional "IIII".

Still a great looking watch though.


----------



## watchvic (Aug 15, 2013)

I hope you end up getting that FC nguyendneyugn as it is simply beautiful. Don't let a few minor points stop you from buying it! Will be wearing my FC Chopin today


----------

